# Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. 9/24/2013 (S01E01) "Pilot"



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Seems like the writers are having fun making jokes about themselves. Loved the comment about trying too hard to spell out S.H.I.E.L.D. There were a couple other things like that which are slipping my mind right now. 

The show looks promising.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I liked it too. But Heroes keeps popping into my head.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Will you join us for our Journey into Mystery?

How awesome was that?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

So so. Doesn't feel like SHIELD.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I liked it. 

I'm in.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I liked it well enough to keep the season pass. 

Plenty of snappy funny dialog, gadgets and action. Not to mention beautiful people.

Favorite lines...
"With Great power comes&#8230; a ton of weird crap that you are not prepared to deal with."
"Nobody is Nobody."


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It didn't live up to the hype, but I enjoyed it enough to keep a season pass.

So who else thinks that Agent Coulson is a clone?


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

morac said:


> It didn't live up to the hype, but I enjoyed it enough to keep a season pass.
> 
> So who else thinks that Agent Coulson is a clone?


I was prepared to type both sentences but you've saved me the trouble.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

If this were the real Coulson the Collector, he would have kept the car absolutely stock and not tricked it out.

I'm also surprised they let them film at Union Station (that was the Patsaouras Plaza side). It's not an un-busy place.

--Carlos V.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Very much a pilot episode. Lots of exposition, lots of time spent introducing the main characters, only a little bit of attention to a very slight plot-of-the-week that only served to show "this is the kind of thing you'll see in future weeks." 

Definitely enough there to keep me watching. I like the very self-aware writing; the show knows that a comic book world is on the silly side and embraces that.

Only thing I kept thinking at the end: "Roads? Where we're going, we don't need roads."


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I was a tad disappointed that J. August Richards wasn't playing Luke Cage but I thought that the show was fun.

We'll see where this goes.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

hot brunette..hot brunette...hot brunette ..guess hot blonde must be a power. 

Hope they keep the dialogue style going and the series doesn't start going the 'lets make our voices low and raspy so we cab show we're serious' route.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I love Bleeding Cool's "Ten Thoughts" articles (originally "About Doctor Who," but they've been branching out).

"This is the superhero story that has its cake, eats it and then smears the frosting all over its breasts while singing showtunes from the eighties."






Which reminds me of how hilarious Coulson was coming out of the shadows. "There's a bulb out."


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I thought it was ok and will probably continue to watch for awhile, but the back to the future scene was crazy. I almost cancelled my recording at that point.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I kept thinking that the brunette computer hacker looked like Eliza Dushku, and wondered why Whedon didn't just hire her. Not complaining about the actress in the role, but Whedon often hires past actors/actresses he's worked with.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

morac said:


> So who else thinks that Agent Coulson is a clone?


"He can never know..."

Wasn't blown away by the pilot episode, but I liked it. I think it will grow on us.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

What happened at the very end? Last thing I saw, Coulson said "it means we only have 10 minutes...."

I thought it was OK overall. Not sure if I am a fan of bringing Extremis in as a story arc, I feel like we just had that story told.

The supernerds that are experts at everything including all forms of technology and biology was a little over the top for me.

Loved seeing Ron Glass. Awesome that Whedon got one of his alumni in the first ep


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

There were a references to Figi, seems like it is the backstory they use when they grow a new clone of someone or something.

Were we supposed to recognize the name (in the Marvel universe) of the agent that was the pilot, or is that just a backstory that will unfold on-screen.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

zordude said:


> Loved seeing Ron Glass. Awesome that Whedon got one of his alumni in the first ep


Two. J. August Richards was on "Angel," and Ron Glass was on "Firefly" and "Serenity."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> I kept thinking that the brunette computer hacker looked like Eliza Dushku, and wondered why Whedon didn't just hire her. Not complaining about the actress in the role, but Whedon often hires past actors/actresses he's worked with.


If Eliza Dushku were ten years younger and Asian and probably a lot cheaper... 

For those who think Coulson is a clone, Google LMD.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> I kept thinking that the brunette computer hacker looked like Eliza Dushku, and wondered why Whedon didn't just hire her. Not complaining about the actress in the role, but Whedon often hires past actors/actresses he's worked with.


Maybe because he actually watched _Dollhouse_ and saw what a limited range Dushku has.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I enjoyed it very much. I will definitely follow it thru season one and hope for a season two.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Two. J. August Richards was on "Angel," and Ron Glass was on "Firefly" and "Serenity."


Duh of course. I even specifically recognized him from Angel, spaced on it when posting.

He was looking older than I expected, but that may have partly been the makeup to show the distress his body was in because of the "centipede"


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> I kept thinking that the brunette computer hacker looked like Eliza Dushku, and wondered why Whedon didn't just hire her. Not complaining about the actress in the role, but Whedon often hires past actors/actresses he's worked with.


I thought she looked like Eliza too but the one thing I didn't want from this series was more of the Joss Whedon Welfare Project where he keeps employing the same people over and over. Oh, well. Looks like I'll just have to deal with it.

I wasn't a comic book guy when I was growing up so I don't know anything about S.H.I.E.L.D. I liked it and look forward to the next episode.

What's the back story on Melinda May? Is she supposed to be a badass? Feel free to spoilerize. Somebody is sure to complain.

I laughed when Skye was in her van, broadcasting how bad she was, then the door opens and it's the S.H.I.E.L.D. people. And that will be the last time I ever spell SHIELD with all the periods.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> What's the back story on Melinda May? Is she supposed to be a badass? Feel free to spoilerize. Somebody is sure to complain.


You know as much as we do. She's original to the TV show.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

They needed to call Dr. Impossible!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

The Goliath Serum's only cure was a gunshot through the head as well.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If Eliza Dushku were ten years younger and Asian and probably a lot cheaper...
> 
> For those who think Coulson is a clone, Google LMD.


There are probably a hundred different explanations they could use that would warrant the "He can never know" reference.

It'd be cool if they used the alien technology to heal Coulson, but because of that he becomes the Big Bad for the season. Or whatever the reason, I think Coulson would make a good Big Bad.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Well it wasn't a gunshot so much as an "antidote delivery" right?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Save the cheerleader, save the world? 

So, not being versed in this mythology, are the agents good or bad? Does everyone in the organization have powers that will be revealed as we go along?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> Save the cheerleader, save the world?
> 
> So, not being versed in this mythology, are the agents good or bad? Does everyone in the organization have powers that will be revealed as we go along?


SHIELD are the good guys.
I don't believe anyone will have powers. That's the whole point of the series.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Save the cheerleader, save the world? So, not being versed in this mythology, are the agents good or bad? Does everyone in the organization have powers that will be revealed as we go along?


They are the good guys and, no, not all of SHIELD has powers.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

They might as well have super powers with all the technology they are sporting. 

I mean, Iron Man doesn't have super powers either. Just an awesome suit.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Haven't seen this yet, but S.H.I.E.L.D is not intrinsically a super-hero organization. It's mostly made up from normal humans.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I find it interesting that although this show was developed and the pilot shot before the whole NSA thing blew up, it very much reflects that reality.

Which means either Joss Whedon can see the future, or the whole NSA thing didn't happen in a vacuum. U decide!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Only thing I kept thinking at the end: "Roads? Where we're going, we don't need roads."





jeepair said:


> I thought it was ok and will probably continue to watch for awhile, but the back to the future scene was crazy. I almost cancelled my recording at that point.


Yeah, I was good until the very end. What, they couldn't come up with something original and had to resort to stealing a scene from BTTF? 

Overall, I liked it and will continue to watch, but that ending scene was a little over the top for me.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I liked it. Hopefully now that the pilot is out of the way where they have to introduce every character the story writing will hold its own.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The two science nerds on the team reminded me of the Wonder Twins.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Unbeliever said:


> If this were the real Coulson the Collector, he would have kept the car absolutely stock and not tricked it out.
> 
> I'm also surprised they let them film at Union Station (that was the Patsaouras Plaza side). It's not an un-busy place.
> 
> --Carlos V.


I see Union Station on screen fairly often. There was an extended sequence there in the premier episode of season 2 of Ray Donovan.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

And that airplane. Looks like a C-17 with an extra wing and 2 more engines on the back. Could that really fly?
I'm sure aerodynamic reality isn't all that important in comic books.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I had to stop after the first 15 minutes. Not because I wasn't enjoying it -- I was; it seemed to fill a nice niche that stuff like Smallville and Heroes used to fill for me -- but because my wife wasn't enjoying it. Looking forward to seeing the rest. It has a slight bit of Whedonesque dialogue so far, but not as much as I might hope. That was my complaint about the Avengers, too. It was better than it would have been without Whedon, but not as good as it should have been with Whedon; largely because it unsuccessfully took itself somewhere between seriously and not seriously. Whedon got that right in most other works where he tried it (Buffy, Firefly).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

steve614 said:


> Yeah, I was good until the very end. What, they couldn't come up with something original and had to resort to stealing a scene from BTTF?


Technically, you've got that backwards. SHIELD did the flying car (same exact model, I believe!) back in the 60s.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Julie actually seemed to enjoy it more than I did.

I was a little disappointed in the show overall but I loved seeing Book & Gunn. Hopefully they can rehab Gunn and bring him onto the team.

I just didn't feel it lived up to the hype. Aside from the cool effects & expensive scenery/props it still felt like a low-budget show on the WB.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm in. But then I'm a Whedon fan.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> I liked it. Hopefully now that the pilot is out of the way where they have to introduce every character the story writing will hold its own.


That is what I am hoping for. High hopes for this but the start was a bit flat.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Only thing I kept thinking at the end: "Roads? Where we're going, we don't need roads."





jeepair said:


> I thought it was ok and will probably continue to watch for awhile, but the back to the future scene was crazy. I almost cancelled my recording at that point.


Regardless of who used flying cars first, that ending was a direct ripoff of BTTF. And if I had been iffy on this show, that would be enough to make me delete the SP right then. Just took me waaaaay out of the moment.

As it was, I enjoyed it. I don't know the comics, have never seen The Avengers, and don't know any of the characters. But it was an entertaining hour, and they did a good job of "pilot exposition". Certainly will continue watching at this point.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

If it wasn't Whedon, I'd be out. Too many one-liners, the Wonder Twins are WAY too annoying and confusing, and the whole kumbayah in the rotunda made me ill.

After they shot the guy and all smiled and nodded at each other, I still didn't know what had happened.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> If it wasn't Whedon, I'd be out. Too many one-liners, *the Wonder Twins are WAY too annoying and confusing*, and the whole kumbayah in the rotunda made me ill.
> 
> After they shot the guy and all smiled and nodded at each other, I still didn't know what had happened.


I liked the wonder twins, especially Simmons. Hawt.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

loubob57 said:


> And that airplane. Looks like a C-17 with an extra wing and 2 more engines on the back. Could that really fly?
> I'm sure aerodynamic reality isn't all that important in comic books.


I don't have any real issues with he exterior, but the interior seemed to have TARDIS syndrome, I just couldn't wrap my head around where all that space came from. It seemed like every time they had a scene in the plane there was a new room just stashed away somewhere.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Meh. Season pass deleted.


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm Whedon's *****. In for the duration.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> I don't have any real issues with he exterior, but the interior seemed to have TARDIS syndrome, I just couldn't wrap my head around where all that space came from. It seemed like every time they had a scene in the plane there was a new room just stashed away somewhere.


Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

4.6 rating, 14 share. Same ratings as The Voice, but a larger 18-49 share.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

nlsinger said:


> I'm Whedon's *****. In for the duration.


Heh, me too.  (Hi, my name is "Eric" and I'm a giggly fanboy of Joss Whedon. Hi Eric....)

Although I must admit I kind of wandered away from Dollhouse (I kind of blame Dushku for that one. It takes a great actor to constantly change into another person. And she just wasn't good enough to do that).

But I digress. I enjoyed the pilot for the most part but I too thought the BTTF car at the end was kind of silly. I think it was just Joss giving us a goofy wink at the camera. I do expect it to improve in later weeks.

My family loved it though. Even the spousal unit.

Another good line .. "It's a very nice bus."


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Unbeliever said:


> If this were the real Coulson the Collector, he would have kept the car absolutely stock and not tricked it out.
> 
> I'm also surprised they let them film at Union Station (that was the Patsaouras Plaza side). It's not an un-busy place.
> 
> --Carlos V.


It was from the SHIELD collection, meaning it was modified heavily in the 60's...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

nlsinger said:


> I'm Whedon's *****. In for the duration.


Me too.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> 4.6 rating, 14 share. Same ratings as The Voice, but a larger 18-49 share.


Wow. I predicted much lower than that. I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> I kept thinking that the brunette computer hacker looked like Eliza Dushku, and wondered why Whedon didn't just hire her. Not complaining about the actress in the role, but Whedon often hires past actors/actresses he's worked with.


I was thinking "where's Summer Glau?"


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I was thinking "where's Summer Glau?"


Maybe 3 Whedon shows is the limit.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I felt they plan to use the show to "audition" new super-heroes for possible future film roles. This way, they can keep track of public pinion before spending the big bucks.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

zordude said:


> There were a references to Figi, seems like it is the backstory they use when they grow a new clone of someone or something.


1. The island I think you are referring to is Fiji, not Figi.
b. The one they actually mentioned in the pilot is Tahiti, not Fiji.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ehusen said:


> I enjoyed the pilot for the most part but I too thought the BTTF car at the end was kind of silly.


It was such a direct lift from the 60s SHIELD comics, I wouldn't be surprised if nobody was thinking BTTF at all...

I know the moment Lola appeared on screen, my first thought was "I wonder if she flies?" And Whedon's an even bigger geek than I am.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nlsinger said:


> I'm Whedon's *****. In for the duration.


Grrr, arrgh.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It was such a direct lift from the 60s SHIELD comics, I wouldn't be surprised if nobody was thinking BTTF at all...


I think "nobody" is pushing it. I never read the comics, and I would wager that a significant percentage of the viewers hadn't either.

And I would also bet that a good chunk of those people (the ones who haven't read the comics) _have_ seen BTTF.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> I think "nobody" is pushing it. I never read the comics, and I would wager that a significant percentage of the viewers hadn't either.


By "nobody," I meant among the people who made the show, who put the flying car in it. And I suspect they had Kirby & Steranko on the brain, not Back to the Future...especially Whedon.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Disappointment overall. It did not carry enough comic book flavor for me. The jokes were decent and well placed but a bit over the top and somewhat flat at times. The special affects were good, character development was so-so, overall story line all over the place. I was expecting more from the Premiere as it did not pull me in like the show Heroes (much better done in my opinion). 

We shall see after another week, if it does not start to come together better its off the rotation.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

jeepair said:


> I thought it was ok and will probably continue to watch for awhile, but the back to the future scene was crazy. I almost cancelled my recording at that point.


SHIELD has has flying cars since the 1960s. Back to the Future was not the first place where the wheels turned out like that.

http://theamazoeffect.blogspot.com/2012/12/shield-flying-cars.html

Edit: I seem to have missed a page where this was discussed, but they didn't have the cool link. 

Oh yeah, and lets not forget that we actually saw Starks prototype for this in the Captain America movie.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

nlsinger said:


> I'm Whedon's *****. In for the duration.


If you're his *****, I'm his huckleberry. I'm definitely in for as long as it runs, assuming it doesn't turn to total crap (ala Heroes, beyond an episode or two prior to the conclusion of the first season    )


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

So is this the basic plan for this show: this non-super-powered team investigates and neutralizes super-powered people? Or will some of them join the team? Or become heroes elsewhere?

I never really read any SHIELD stories in the comics so I have no idea.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

busyba said:


> The two science nerds on the team reminded me of the Wonder Twins.


They made me a bit dizzy and hard to follow - maybe it's a get used to them thing.

As for Whedon's 'regular's' - maybe they will pop up from time to time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> So is this the basic plan for this show: this non-super-powered team investigates and neutralizes super-powered people? Or will some of them join the team? Or become heroes elsewhere?


I suspect it will be non-powered spies, with ridiculously cool gear, fighting evil in a world filled with aliens and monsters and superheroes.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not bad. I'll keep watching just because I like the genre.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think the gotcha with the car is that there were so many things that directly mirrored the end of BTTF, from the wheels swiveling down, to the way the car lifted off, flew away from the camera, did a U-turn, then flew back into the camera. Yes, SHIELD had the flying car before BTTF, we will readily grant, but the way they depicted it here was very, very reminiscent of BTTF.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

You can argue the flight path if you want, but the wheels swiveling down and lifting off like that is exactly how Kirby (and later, Steranko) drew it in the SHIELD comics.

I'll grant that the "we don't need roads" comment popped into my head, too, but you can't really expect a SHIELD TV show not to use SHIELD tropes just because someone else used them later, can you?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Wouldn't you do that with the tires in any flying car to reduce drag?

-smak-


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> By "nobody," I meant among the people who made the show, who put the flying car in it. And I suspect they had Kirby & Steranko on the brain, not Back to the Future...especially Whedon.


Ah, okay... I thought you meant the viewers.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Whedon could do a blank screen with dialog and I'm in.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> And that airplane. Looks like a C-17 with an extra wing and 2 more engines on the back. Could that really fly? I'm sure aerodynamic reality isn't all that important in comic books.


Yeah and they sure dedicated a large amount of space on that plane to having an interrogation room.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> Ah, okay... I thought you meant the viewers.


Right, and clearly that's not the case (that the viewers would have been thinking about the comics). But what the producers intended and how the viewers interpreted it are, I would argue most strenuously, two entirely different things.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm going to watch this eventually but only because I know Sheldon and Leonard will discuss it a lot and I want to know what they are talking about.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

janry said:


> I'm going to watch this eventually but only because I know Sheldon and Leonard will discuss it a lot and I want to know what they are talking about.


You think CBS will allow a show on their network to mention a show on ABC?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dswallow said:


> You think CBS will allow a show on their network to mention a show on ABC?


Right. I think that BBT mostly references DC Comics properties, not Marvel.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

dswallow said:


> You think CBS will allow a show on their network to mention a show on ABC?


We know Sheldon won't have good things to say about it. [/sarcasm]

CBS couldn't possibly stop them from discussing it. It is too nerdy.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Oh yeah, and lets not forget that we actually saw Starks prototype for this in the Captain America movie.


Yes. That is what I was thinking of when the car took off. So, BTTF had a flying car in it. So did the Jetsons.

This was honest to the original SHIELD. Doesn't matter if it was done in another movie since. It is part of the story, you do it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Whedon could do a blank screen with dialog and I'm in.


In other words, radio.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I think the gotcha with the car is that there were so many things that directly mirrored the end of BTTF, from the wheels swiveling down, to the way the car lifted off, flew away from the camera, did a U-turn, then flew back into the camera. Yes, SHIELD had the flying car before BTTF, we will readily grant, but the way they depicted it here was very, very reminiscent of BTTF.


I chose to look at is as an homage, not a ripoff.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

ehusen said:


> Although I must admit I kind of wandered away from Dollhouse (I kind of blame Dushku for that one. It takes a great actor to constantly change into another person. And she just wasn't good enough to do that).


The one who was amazing on Dollhouse was the guy who played Victor. That dude was a fricken chameleon. I'm also a huge Amy Acker fan. Surely, Joss could have found a spot for one of them on this show ... 

Overall, I enjoyed the pilot. It didn't suck me in the way Firefly did, but it was a fun ride. Not digging the Wonder Twins at all. Love Ming Na's character! The Eliza Dushku chick is hot!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

gweempose said:


> The one who was amazing on Dollhouse was the guy who played Victor. That dude was a fricken chameleon. I'm also a huge Amy Acker fan. Surely, Joss could have found a spot for one of them on this show ...


Acker was promoted to regular on Person of Interest this season so I'm going to guess her availability is limited.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Acker was promoted to regular on Person of Interest this season so I'm going to guess her availability is limited.


I don't watch that show, but good for her!


----------



## aepman (Oct 3, 2000)

I enjoyed the episode. It was, perhaps, not as strong as I was hoping for, but still very enjoyable. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it will improve (though even if it doesn't, I'll still watch).


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

JYoung said:


> Acker was promoted to regular on Person of Interest this season so I'm going to guess her availability is limited.


Felicia Day then.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Acker was promoted to regular on Person of Interest this season so I'm going to guess her availability is limited.


Being a regular on a show on another network didn't prevent them from getting Cobie Smulders to appear in the pilot.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Dichen Lachman needs to be in this


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

The dialogue made me smile - it really was the only reason I ever watch Whedon shows. 
Loved the response from Skye on the cosplay comment: What???! I would ... it was just one time.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Being a regular on a show on another network didn't prevent them from getting Cobie Smulders to appear in the pilot.


But Cobie Smulders already has a well-established role in the Marvel/SHIELD universe, which I'm sure Marvel could leverage somewhat, especially since her show on that other network is ending. Acker does not.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> But Cobie Smulders already has a well-established role in the Marvel/SHIELD universe, which I'm sure Marvel could leverage somewhat, especially since her show on that other network is ending. Acker does not.


Plus she is planned on for the future Marvel movies.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

That makes it more likely that ABC would want Cobie to appear in the show but it wouldn't have much bearing on CBS letting her appear on another network. Where her leverage with CBS existed is that they needed the cast to sign another contract for the final season of HIMYM and she probably stipulated that she wouldn't reup without the ability to guest star on SHIELD.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Plus she is planned on for the future Marvel movies.


And this way they didn't have to pay Samuel L. Jackson. 


Azlen said:


> That makes it more likely that ABC would want Cobie to appear in the show but it wouldn't have much bearing on CBS letting her appear on another network. Where her leverage with CBS existed is that they needed the cast to sign another contract for the final season of HIMYM and she probably stipulated that she wouldn't reup without the ability to guest star on SHIELD.


I doubt CBS had any ability to stop her, as long as her SHIELD work didn't interfere with her HIMYM work. And since her appearance here could easily have been shot on a Sunday morning, I doubt there was ever an issue.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'd love to see Cobie join the cast permanently once HIMYM is over. She's pretty smokin' in that SHIELD uniform!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Being a regular on a show on another network didn't prevent them from getting Cobie Smulders to appear in the pilot.


I said _limited_ availability as opposed to _no_ availability.

While we don't know how often Smulders will appear in SHIELD (or if she has any scenes for the rest of the season), logistically, it's probably a lot easier for her to slip away for a morning or afternoon from a 30 minute show shot on the Fox lot over to (I'm guessing) the Disney Studios in Burbank then it would be for Acker to have a long enough break to fly in from New York where the 60 minute Person of Interest is shot.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

They could have had Skye make a BttF comment and Coulson correct her, but maybe they didn't have time.

I enjoyed all the Whedon wit and humor. The story felt like a promise of something, not an actual something; maybe that'll turn out to be bad, but I don't think so. I think it's better than every pilot that tries to cram in the highest possible stakes and biggest set pieces in with the exposition and just ends up overburdened.

Sound editing needs work. The soundtrack was too high too often.

Introducing a super-powerful truth serum in the first episode's not necessarily a good idea; now he's going to have to periodically write excuses why it can't be used to solve the problem of the week. Don't think it was worth that, just for that one gag and twist.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Watched it last night. It was pretty good. I didn't shut it off, which means something, since I have about a million other things I want to be doing at any given time.

I do like how this is the same Universe as the movie.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

nlsinger said:


> I'm Whedon's *****. In for the duration.


We're going to have a big crowd in this section of the room


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I watched it. I liked it. I think a lot of people were expecting it to be a huge blockbuster show like The Avengers movie. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense how they started the series. You don't want to start off with a blockbuster opening because then there'd be nowhere to go but down. I think Whedon is just throwing us a big enough bone to keep us coming back so he can build things up as the show develops.

The one thing that departed from the movie is that they make it seem like Coulson's group is the focal point of S.H.I.E.L.D. and not so much a huge organization, which, of course, everyone knows is not the case. I expect the show will concentrate mainly on this small group, but I think they also need to expose us to the entire S.H.I.E.L.D. universe along the way.

I'm in for the duration. I'm another Whedon groupie so that alone is enough to keep me interested. I also grew up with Marvel comics back in the 60's. I'm still kicking myself for selling my collection of early Marvel comics back in the 70's. I could have put both my kids through college with the money they're worth today.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ment said:


> hot brunette..hot brunette...hot brunette ..guess hot blonde must be a power.
> 
> Hope they keep the dialogue style going and the series doesn't start going the 'lets make our voices low and raspy so we cab show we're serious' route.


That's a problem with the show for me, all those girls kinds of look alike and I kept getting confused who was who. It was ok, but a bit boring. It's a pilot so I'll allow for that. SP set, but tenuous for now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> The one thing that departed from the movie is that they make it seem like Coulson's group is the focal point of S.H.I.E.L.D. and not so much a huge organization, which, of course, everyone knows is not the case.


How did they do that? As you say, this was one small outfit within SHIELD. I never got the impression that it was anything else.

I certainly haven't gotten the impression that Maria Hill and Nick Fury are just sitting their twiddling their thumbs waiting to hear what Coulson's been up to!


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I find it interesting that although this show was developed and the pilot shot before the whole NSA thing blew up, it very much reflects that reality.
> 
> Which means either Joss Whedon can see the future, or the whole NSA thing didn't happen in a vacuum. U decide!


I was actually wondering how this is going to play in a post-Snowden world. I think they did a pretty good job of defusing the "MIB" creepiness, but part of me still feels like it's almost propaganda for the NSA at this point (realizing it wasn't designed that way of course).



Turtleboy said:


> I was thinking "where's Summer Glau?"


What, do you _want_ the show to get cancelled?!?! 



Rob Helmerichs said:


> How did they do that? As you say, this was one small outfit within SHIELD. I never got the impression that it was anything else.
> 
> I certainly haven't gotten the impression that Maria Hill and Nick Fury are just sitting their twiddling their thumbs waiting to hear what Coulson's been up to!


I can see the point, though; while there's clearly a larger organization, there's a danger that in focusing everything on this team, it won't _feel_ like there's a larger organization at work.

One thing that bugged me along those lines here was when they investigated the crime scene. It didn't look like it had been touched, yet there were no barriers up either. There should have been cops or MIB or _something_ keeping a perimeter, at least, but we saw nothing.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

dirtypacman said:


> Disappointment overall. It did not carry enough comic book flavor for me.


Not having a comic book flavor works for me. My wife seemed to enjoy the show although she claimed she was indifferent  I liked it so far.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

dcheesi said:


> One thing that bugged me along those lines here was when they investigated the crime scene. It didn't look like it had been touched, yet there were no barriers up either. There should have been cops or MIB or _something_ keeping a perimeter, at least, but we saw nothing.


There was still a burnt body in there! You'd think that would have been carted off by the medical examiner.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

Was there a quick scene when Gunn punched the door off the van that the door came flying at Coulson and it looked like he dodged it with super-human speed/reflexes?

Also that phrase about Tahiti that Coulson kept saying sounded like some sort of trigger that someone would use instead of a typical one-liner you would expect from Whedon.

I saw someone mentioned LMD earlier in the thread and not being a comic person I wasn't sure what that was so I googled it and that almost seems where they're going with it.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

This has potential. So far, I like it.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Queue said:


> Was there a quick scene when Gunn punched the door off the van that the door came flying at Coulson and it looked like he dodged it with super-human speed/reflexes?
> 
> Also that phrase about Tahiti that Coulson kept saying sounded like some sort of trigger that someone would use instead of a typical one-liner you would expect from Whedon.
> 
> I saw someone mentioned LMD earlier in the thread and not being a comic person I wasn't sure what that was so I googled it and that almost seems where they're going with it.


I think this may be significant.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Acker was promoted to regular on Person of Interest this season so I'm going to guess her availability is limited.


I too love Amy Acker and we watch POI. Just watched the season opener and the final scene with her and her psychiatrist gave me chills. She is really a good actress.


----------



## Dirk Legume (Nov 29, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> We're going to have a big crowd in this section of the room


Save me a seat please.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

ehusen said:


> I too love Amy Acker and we watch POI. Just watched the season opener and the final scene with her and her psychiatrist gave me chills. She is really a good actress.


She has really been great in POI!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> The one thing that departed from the movie is that they make it seem like Coulson's group is the focal point of S.H.I.E.L.D. and not so much a huge organization, which, of course, everyone knows is not the case.


Not everyone. I have no clue. I'm not familiar with any of the comic book stuff. As such, I immediately called back to BTTF with the flying car.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

I liked it a lot. My partner was more "Meh+", but he also pointed out "Sort of what you expect from a pilot". We'll keep watching.

Some of the technology scenes had me rolling my eyes, but then I reminded myself "it's a comic book -- let it go" and was able to enjoy it.

Some of the dialog made me laugh out loud.

My only annoyance is the Wonder Twins whom I can hardly understand given their thick accents and the pace at which they speak.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TheSlyBear said:


> My only annoyance is the Wonder Twins whom I can hardly understand given their thick accents and the pace at which they speak.


Every time they were on the screen, I kept thinking how much better the Topher character was on Dollhouse. I can understand why Joss went another direction, though. The idea of a geeky tech genius has become so cliche and overused (i.e. Birkhoff on Nikita or Felicity on Arrow).


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't even remember them having accents... were they british accents? I watch a LOT of british TV so maybe i'm more acclimated.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How did they do that? As you say, this was one small outfit within SHIELD. I never got the impression that it was anything else.
> 
> I certainly haven't gotten the impression that Maria Hill and Nick Fury are just sitting their twiddling their thumbs waiting to hear what Coulson's been up to!


We all know it's part of a larger organization. However, anyone not familar with the comics or hasn't seen The Avengers movie may get a different impression. I realize it's just the first episode and no doubt the storyline will spill over to the rest of the organization. It just seemed like the first episode was severely compartmentalized and some folks might not realize that.



kettledrum said:


> Not everyone. I have no clue. I'm not familiar with any of the comic book stuff. As such, I immediately called back to BTTF with the flying car.


Defense rests, your honor.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

zordude said:


> I don't even remember them having accents... were they british accents? I watch a LOT of british TV so maybe i'm more acclimated.


I can't remember the woman's accent, but the guy's was Scottish.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> We all know it's part of a larger organization. However, anyone not familar with the comics or hasn't seen The Avengers movie may get a different impression. I realize it's just the first episode and no doubt the storyline will spill over to the rest of the organization. It just seemed like the first episode was severely compartmentalized and some folks might not realize that.


I guess I figured the opening, with the meeting on the city-sized flying headquarters where the boss says she's setting up a small, compartmentalized team would have covered that...


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess I figured the opening, with the meeting on the city-sized flying headquarters where the boss says she's setting up a small, compartmentalized team would have covered that...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I thought that this was pretty boring. It didn't grab me at all, although it had some good scenes. If Whedon's name wasn't attached to this, I would be tempted to drop the SP right now, but since it is Whedon, I will try to stick with it and see if it improves.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> I thought that this was pretty boring. It didn't grab me at all, although it had some good scenes. If Whedon's name wasn't attached to this, I would be tempted to drop the SP right now, but since it is Whedon, I will try to stick with it and see if it improves.


Same here. It was boring. I didn't care really about any of the characters. I hope they come up with a more compelling arc story soon. If it is just super villian of the week as the main crux of the show, it won't hold my interest. The cast doesn't seem like a good choice except for Colson.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

whitson77 said:


> Same here. It was boring. I didn't care really about any of the characters. I hope they come up with a more compelling arc story soon. *If it is just super villian of the week as the main crux of the show, it won't hold my interest.* The cast doesn't seem like a good choice except for Colson.


That's my concern. I think this show has potential, but I can easily see it becoming another "freak super villain of the week" show.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

This just in: Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. is crushing ratings records - so much so, in fact, that ABC has decided to air the premiere episode again!

When the Joss Whedon superhero series premiered on Tuesday, September 24, it Hulk-smashed the competition to become both TV's highest-rated drama debut of fall 2013 so far and the most successful new drama in four years, TV Line reports.

Even if you weren't one of the 11.9 million people who tuned in Tuesday night, ABC still wants to make sure you have a chance to see the show. On September 25, the network announced that it will re-air the first episode on Thursday, September 26, at 8 p.m.

This means you should probably clear your schedule for tomorrow night, stat. Because even though Agent Coulson (Clark Gregg) was killed off in the Avengers movie, he's somehow managed to come back to life. And you have to watch if you want to find out how. Though, don't expect everything to be revealed in the premiere episode, "Pilot."

Source:
http://www.wetpaint.com/news/articl...tm_medium=fnpg-castle&utm_source=facebook.com


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

It'll be interesting to see what the ratings will be for episode 2. It seems that it is getting a fairly lukewarm reception.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

whitson77 said:


> Same here. It was boring. I didn't care really about any of the characters. I hope they come up with a more compelling arc story soon.


If there is one thing we know about Joss Whedon, it's that his shows *always* have compelling story arcs. This is one thing I'm not worried about at all.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

MonsterJoe said:


> Watched it last night. It was pretty good. I didn't shut it off, which means something, since I have about a million other things I want to be doing at any given time.
> 
> I do like how this is the same Universe as the movie.


Movies. Since Iron Man in 2008 the Marvel films have all been part of the same universe including:

Iron Man
Incredible Hulk
Iron Man 2
Thor
Captain America: The First Avenger
The Avengers
Iron Man 3

and upcoming films:
Thor: The Dark World
Captain America: The Winter Solider
Guardians of the Galaxy
The Avengers: Age of Ultron
Ant-Man
Two untitled films set for 2016 and 2017 release

Also don't forget the short films Marvel One-Shots.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Movies. Since Iron Man in 2008 the Marvel films have all been part of the same universe including: Iron Man Incredible Hulk Iron Man 2 Thor Captain America: The First Avenger The Avengers Iron Man 3 and upcoming films: Thor: The Dark World Captain America: The Winter Solider Guardians of the Galaxy The Avengers: Age of Ultron Ant-Man Two untitled films set for 2016 and 2017 release Also don't forget the short films Marvel One-Shots.


 Spider Man?
Wolverine?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Spider Man?


Sony, not Marvel, owns movie rights to Spider-Man.

20th Century Fox owns Wolverine.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

whitson77 said:


> Same here. It was boring. I didn't care really about any of the characters. I hope they come up with a more compelling arc story soon. If it is just super villian of the week as the main crux of the show, it won't hold my interest. The cast doesn't seem like a good choice except for Colson.


I agree. I'll watch at least one more more but it didn't do much for me.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dswallow said:


> You think CBS will allow a show on their network to mention a show on ABC?


They definitely talk(ed) about Battlestar Galactica, and that was on SciFi/Syfy. (not sure if it had made the lame transition then)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Acker was promoted to regular on Person of Interest this season so I'm going to guess her availability is limited.


Woah, major spoiler there... Root a regular character? just kidding.. (Hmm, was Dr. Claire Saunders the one Dushku always asked "did I fall asleep?"? rhetorical question)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

allan said:


> That's my concern. I think this show has potential, but I can easily see it becoming another "freak super villain of the week" show.


I never really read anything about the show, but that's what I always guessed it would be..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> They definitely talk(ed) about Battlestar Galactica, and that was on SciFi/Syfy. (not sure if it had made the lame transition then)


BBT has only ever featured DC Comics properties on the show. Probably not at all coincidentally, DC Comics is owned by _Big Bang Theory_ producer Warner Brothers Entertainment. There's not a chance they'd reference a Marvel property on the show.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> BBT has only ever featured DC Comics properties on the show. Probably not at all coincidentally, DC Comics is owned by _Big Bang Theory_ producer Warner Brothers Entertainment. There's not a chance they'd reference a Marvel property on the show.


Care to make a wager?










I also seem to recall Sheldon stealing Howard's Iron Man helmet, as well as references to X-men and Fantastic Four.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I see Union Station on screen fairly often. There was an extended sequence there in the premier episode of season 2 of Ray Donovan.


You just slipped up and gave away that you're a time traveler from the future.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Right after this post:



Fl_Gulfer said:


> This just in: Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. is crushing ratings records  so much so, in fact, that ABC has decided to air the premiere episode again!
> 
> When the Joss Whedon superhero series premiered on Tuesday, September 24, it Hulk-smashed the competition to become both TVs highest-rated drama debut of fall 2013 so far and the most successful new drama in four years, TV Line reports.


You post this:



Peter000 said:


> It seems that it is getting a fairly lukewarm reception.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what the ratings will be for episode 2. It seems that it is getting a fairly lukewarm reception.


This is what I was thinking. There was a lot of buzz about the show and now that it aired, we'll see if the ratings stick. I'm predicting a rather sizable drop off. I think it will wind up doing okay in the ratings, and get renewed, but I will be surprised if it remains a mega hit (by today's standards anyway).


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

Me thinks Peter was referring to the comments here rather than a more scientific method.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

late for dinner said:


> Not having a comic book flavor works for me.


Same for me. I don't follow the comics, so I don't want to have a show that depends on knowledge from them, or feels like a comic. If I wanted that, I'd read the comics in the first place!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

late for dinner said:


> Me thinks Peter was referring to the comments here rather than a more scientific method.


I think his point is a lot of people tuned in for the Avengers connection, but didn't like it very much.

I suspect he's wrong, but we'll see how the ratings hold up!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Well, FTR, I loved it. Way wittier than anything else on network TV right now. Thanks, Joss!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> Care to make a wager?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also remember an episode where a Hulk hand was used as a prop.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

Maui said:


> I also remember an episode where a Hulk hand was used as a prop.


are you sure they were Hulk hands?


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

eddyj said:


> Same for me. I don't follow the comics, so I don't want to have a show that depends on knowledge from them, or feels like a comic. If I wanted that, I'd read the comics in the first place!


:up:


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> BBT has only ever featured DC Comics properties on the show. Probably not at all coincidentally, DC Comics is owned by Big Bang Theory producer Warner Brothers Entertainment. There's not a chance they'd reference a Marvel property on the show.


On one of the episodes last night, they were talking about Doc Ock inhabiting SpiderMan's body while in the comic book store. I couldn't find anything but DC visible in the set, however.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Sony, not Marvel, owns movie rights to Spider-Man. 20th Century Fox owns Wolverine.


They are still Marvel characters. The point being that not all Marvel movies are in the same universe. Just the Avengers ones.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Movies. Since Iron Man in 2008 the Marvel films have all been part of the same universe including:
> 
> Iron Man
> Incredible Hulk
> ...


I understand that. The Avengers movie is the head of the snake, so when I say the "Avengers Universe", the rest of the movies are implied.

Also - the re-airing of the premiere has been in my guide data since at least the day after the first airing.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> They are still Marvel characters. The point being that not all Marvel movies are in the same universe. Just the Avengers ones.


My point is that because Sony and FOX own the movie rights to a subset of Marvel characters, and they use those characters as they see fit, not as Marvel Studios sees fit.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

late for dinner said:


> are you sure they were Hulk hands?


Yes. Just Google

Sheldon Hulk Hands. Plenty of pictures and video links.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I was a bit unsure as to liking this show until the last scene.


Spoiler



the flying vette sold me.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

janry said:


> I was a bit unsure as to liking this show until the last scene. * SPOILER *


It seemed like a blatant rip-off of Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, to me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Actually, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang ripped off SHIELD (which I can say, because apparently it doesn't matter which came first).


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

> Ward: "She's a groupy, all the hacking into SHIELD, tracking powers. She might as well be one of those sweaty Cosplay characters crowding around Stark tower."
> 
> Skye: "WHAT?! I would... [whispers] it was just one time."


Love that...

I'm a huge fan of Joss, but from what I've read, he will only be involved with the pilot, so I don't have any idea how it's going to be going forward.

Still, sp setup.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

mbhuff said:


> I'm a huge fan of Joss, but from what I've read, he will only be involved with the pilot, so I don't have any idea how it's going to be going forward.


Really?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

jehma said:


> Really?


That would be a major bummer!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

His brother is the showrunner. I'm sure Joss will be influencing it all season, just not on set all of the time.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> His brother is the showrunner. I'm sure Joss will be influencing it all season, just not on set all of the time.


And Jed & Maurissa are great in their own rights anyway.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> His brother is the showrunner. I'm sure Joss will be influencing it all season, just not on set all of the time.


I didn't realize that. That will make me less likely to stick with it if it doesn't improve over the next couple of episodes.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> I didn't realize that. That will make me less likely to stick with it if it doesn't improve over the next couple of episodes.


Probably more important than his brother, Jeffrey Bell is the other main showrunner. He spent a lot of time running Angel, worked on Alias, several other shows. He wrote the last episode of Angel, if you liked how that show ended.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> My point is that because Sony and FOX own the movie rights to a subset of Marvel characters, and they use those characters as they see fit, not as Marvel Studios sees fit.


I agree.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

In fact, Whedon is under strict orders from Marvel not to use the word "mutant" in SHIELD or the Marvel (Studios) movies.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

late for dinner said:


> Me thinks Peter was referring to the comments here rather than a more scientific method.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think his point is a lot of people tuned in for the Avengers connection, but didn't like it very much.
> 
> I suspect he's wrong, but we'll see how the ratings hold up!


The ratings for the pilot mean next to nothing... merely that the show was hyped to death before air so everybody was at least interested in watching.

Every social site (I include TCF) I'm involved in it seems lots people aren't really excited about the premiere. Kind of a "meh" reception. Maybe I'm just sensitive to it because I'm a huge Joss Whedon fan and want SHIELD to succeed.

Anyway, I suspect the ratings will go down at least a third for the second episode. Hopefully they'll hold steady after that.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> The ratings for the pilot mean next to nothing... merely that the show was hyped to death before air so everybody was at least interested in watching.
> 
> Every social site (I include TCF) I'm involved in it seems lots people aren't really excited about the premiere. Kind of a "meh" reception. Maybe I'm just sensitive to it because I'm a huge Joss Whedon fan and want SHIELD to succeed.
> 
> *Anyway, I suspect the ratings will go down at least a third for the second episode.* Hopefully they'll hold steady after that.


Not a crazy prediction. Most new series drop 20-33% off their series premieres. Revolution dropped 20% in week 2 last year, and that was airing after the Voice.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mbhuff said:


> I'm a huge fan of Joss, but from what I've read, he will only be involved with the pilot, so I don't have any idea how it's going to be going forward.


He's still going to be executive producer, and he's not one of those guys that just puts his name on a show as EP without actually being involved to some extent. No, he won't be a day-to-day showrunner, that's what Jed Whedon and Maurissa Tancharoen are for, with help from Jeph Loeb and Jeffrey Bell. Still, I would expect that he'll contribute quite a bit to the show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> Probably more important than his brother, Jeffrey Bell is the other main showrunner. He spent a lot of time running Angel, worked on Alias, several other shows. He wrote the last episode of Angel, if you liked how that show ended.


There's also Jeph Loeb, who has an extremely long string of producing super hero/comic book works, both animated and live action.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Care to make a wager?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, fair enough. It does tend to be extremely slanted towards DC Comics stuff; virtually all the props and costumes that feature visible copyrighted comic book images are all DC Comics. I could be wrong, but I think every single comic book shirt that Sheldon has ever worn has been from DC.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> There's also Jeph Loeb, who has an extremely long string of producing super hero/comic book works, both animated and live action.


Who is also Marvel's TV guy (that is, the Marvel executive in charge of TV development).


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, fair enough. It does tend to be extremely slanted towards DC Comics stuff; virtually all the props and costumes that feature visible copyrighted comic book images are all DC Comics. I could be wrong, but I think every single comic book shirt that Sheldon has ever worn has been from DC.


I've only recently started watching BBT (the last season), and I was thinking the same thing.

I did like the Flash shirt I saw him wear recently. (beakers) + (lightning bolts) = (Flash logo)


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I just watched the SHIELD pilot. I did like it about as much as I thought I would, so I'm happy. I liked the touches of humor in it (spelling out SHIELD, injecting truth serum into the agent, busting the girl in her van). The season pass stays.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

If they follow the usual pattern, we'll get a few villain/freak of the week stories with a few over arcing pieces dropped here and there while they develop the characters. Then just after the half way point or so they'll crank up the season arc and the show will get more serial in nature. The season finale will tie up most of the plot with a cliffhanger element or two. I would like to seem them throw a wrench into this pattern but I wouldn't be terribly surprised either way.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, fair enough. It does tend to be extremely slanted towards DC Comics stuff; virtually all the props and costumes that feature visible copyrighted comic book images are all DC Comics. I could be wrong, but I think every single comic book shirt that Sheldon has ever worn has been from DC.


The Warner marketing department seized upon as a great opportunity to promote their products, especially since the producers started featuring a comic book store in the show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> The Warner marketing department seized upon as a great opportunity to promote their products, especially since the producers started featuring a comic book store in the show.


And it worked well. People buying BBT stuff are really buying DC stuff (Flash, Green Lantern).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Unbeliever said:


> ...I'm also surprised they let them film at Union Station (that was the Patsaouras Plaza side). It's not an un-busy place.....


Union Station is used quite often...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Do they actually use Union Station, or do they have a large set somewhere that is a duplicate of it?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Do they actually use Union Station, or do they have a large set somewhere that is a duplicate of it?


The times I've seen Union Station used it certainly seems to be the real deal; I've been there.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang ripped off SHIELD (which I can say, because apparently it doesn't matter which came first).


Actually, Ian Flemming created James Bond, which the original Shield and Nick Fury are inspired by. He also wrote Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. The original flying car in the SHIELD is an homage to Flemming's other work.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Am I recalling correctly, or was there a Hank Pym (Ant Man/Giant Man) reference in the pilot? He had something to do with the Centipede project.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> Do they actually use Union Station, or do they have a large set somewhere that is a duplicate of it?


Yes, they definitely use the real deal, although it's made a little bit easier because there are a couple of areas not normally open to the public where a lot of filming takes place: one is a former ticket counter area, where parts of this episode were filmed; another is a former restaurant.

The climax of this episode, though, was the first time I remember seeing the "new" part of the station being used extensively for filming.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

I walk through Patsaouras Plaza foyer (where the climax was filmed) on a regular basis to get to the LAX Flyaway or to go from the Gold to the Red/Purple lies. You could see the busway through the glass doors in the background.

Well, not quite Patsaouras plaza, since the plaza is the busway, but the foyer area of Union Station on the Plaza side.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Actually, Ian Flemming created James Bond, which the original Shield and Nick Fury are inspired by. He also wrote Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. The original flying car in the SHIELD is an homage to Flemming's other work.


That's a really good point, and one that hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

That was the most suburban American kitchen I have ever seen in Europe.

Besides that I thought it was pretty good. I'm a fan of Marvel, and like this genre for TV, but wasn't blown away. I'd give it a B/B+.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I liked it a lot. Definitely the best comic book show I can remember seeing. I didn't much care for the Avengers movie. I liked this more - better energy and less overcrowded and rushed.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess I figured the opening, with the meeting on the city-sized flying headquarters where the boss says she's setting up a small, compartmentalized team would have covered that...


I totally missed that dialog. I must have been distracted at the time.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> mr.unnatural said:
> 
> 
> > We all know it's part of a larger organization. However, anyone not familar with the comics or hasn't seen The Avengers movie may get a different impression. I realize it's just the first episode and no doubt the storyline will spill over to the rest of the organization. It just seemed like the first episode was severely compartmentalized and some folks might not realize that.
> ...


Hey, this is why I read these threads, to pick up on the dialogue that I missed or glossed over.  Thanks!


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

SullyND said:


> That was the most suburban American kitchen I have ever seen in Europe.
> 
> Besides that I thought it was pretty good. I'm a fan of Marvel, and like this genre for TV, but wasn't blown away. I'd give it a B/B+.


What is a suburban American kitchen? It looked like a normal kitchen to me for the place it was in...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> He's still going to be executive producer, and he's not one of those guys that just puts his name on a show as EP without actually being involved to some extent. No, he won't be a day-to-day showrunner, that's what Jed Whedon and Maurissa Tancharoen are for, with help from Jeph Loeb and Jeffrey Bell. Still, I would expect that he'll contribute quite a bit to the show.


Plus, the fact that he's related to Jed (and Maurissa) means that they probably have more access to him...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Plus, the fact that he's related to Jed (and Maurissa) means that they probably have more access to him...


I dunno. If I'm a writer working for Joss, I'm answering any call from him.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I dunno. If I'm a writer working for Joss, I'm answering any call from him.


But he may not be answering every call from you.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

gweempose said:


> If there is one thing we know about Joss Whedon, it's that his shows *always* have compelling story arcs. This is one thing I'm not worried about at all.


Agreed, BUT... Whedon is usually in a position where he answer to Whedon and does what Whedon wants to do which, as we all know, is the best possible direction to go in for any show  But this is a totally different animal. I don't know if there's better example of "too many cooks in the kitchen" as there are here. This is one of the biggest properties of all time and while I'm sure he has some pull after last year, he's part of a huge corporate machine on this one.

I'm gonna keep it going for now because I love what the movies are doing, and I love anything connected to Whedon, but like some others, I just don't think it's gonna hold my interest if it's a "monster of the week" or "track down this mysterious object" of the week show... They're also in a tough spot _because _they exist in the same universe as the Avengers, so I feel like it can never really be THAT epic because if a threat was that big, the Avengers would handle it, lol.

Anyway, I was doing other stuff when I watched the pilot, can someone explain Sky to me? Maybe I should re-watch the episode because she was a target, then it looked like she was SHIELD agent taking part in a ploy to test Ward...but then at the end Coulson's all "do you want to join SHIELD".

Was she already recruited around the same time as Ward, and the whole Ward/Truth Serum thing was _her_ test? She must have been connected with them before the events of the episode because she has clearance and she's walking around the plane like she works there. I guess I missed something because I wasn't following that whole thing. And does she actually work for Red Tide or whatever it's called, or was that part of their ruse?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Agreed, BUT... Whedon is usually in a position where he answer to Whedon and does what Whedon wants to do which, as we all know, is the best possible direction to go in for any show  But this is a totally different animal. I don't know if there's better example of "too many cooks in the kitchen" as there are here. This is one of the biggest properties of all time and while I'm sure he has some pull after last year, he's part of a huge corporate machine on this one.


Keep in mind that Joss' success with "The Avengers" has netted him a surprising amount of latitude. I've heard that he's basically been given a role that puts him more or less in creative control of anything Marvel on TV and movies. He's now been called in as script doctor for the new Thor movie, and I've heard that other Avengers related properties (Captain America, etc.) have to clear quite a bit through him.



> Anyway, I was doing other stuff when I watched the pilot, can someone explain Sky to me? Maybe I should re-watch the episode because she was a target, then it looked like she was SHIELD agent taking part in a ploy to test Ward...but then at the end Coulson's all "do you want to join SHIELD".
> 
> Was she already recruited around the same time as Ward, and the whole Ward/Truth Serum thing was _her_ test? She must have been connected with them before the events of the episode because she has clearance and she's walking around the plane like she works there. I guess I missed something because I wasn't following that whole thing. And does she actually work for Red Tide or whatever it's called, or was that part of their ruse?


They were trying to recruit Skye. The whole truth serum was Coulson's way of getting her to believe that SHIELD isn't everything that she thought they were, by offering her full disclosure. And yes, she worked with Rising Tide before joining SHIELD.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Keep in mind that Joss' success with "The Avengers" has netted him a surprising amount of latitude. I've heard that he's basically been given a role that puts him more or less in creative control of anything Marvel on TV and movies. He's now been called in as script doctor for the new Thor movie, and I've heard that other Avengers related properties (Captain America, etc.) have to clear quite a bit through him.


Right, he's basically the creative director of Marvel's media projects.

He still has to work with others, but he's been working with those same others for years now (he used to write X-Men comics for some of the people who now run Marvel Entertainment), and he knows how to play the game.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Not sure if there is a more current thread for this show, couldn't find one with search, but my morning is made.

I missed the episode last night, never would have thought it would have been back this soon after christmas as the rest of the shows I watch don't resume for at least an other two weeks.

Got an email this morning that a new episode is now available to watch and I got all excited. Going to go watch it now, hehe


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

gweempose said:


> The one who was amazing on Dollhouse was the guy who played Victor. That dude was a fricken chameleon. I'm also a huge Amy Acker fan. Surely, Joss could have found a spot for one of them on this show ... !


Looks like they found a spot for Amy on this show. Going to put the link in spoiler quotes as the link specifies the role.



Spoiler



http://tvline.com/2014/03/26/agents-of-shield-cast-amy-acker-coulsons-girlfriend/


----------

